

Ask HN: Learning "good" HTML/CSS (or at least a discussion on the subjective) - Tarks

I'm a fairly competent programmer who's looking to learn more about the web front-end.&#60;p&#62;While learning HTML/CSS/Javascript I've come across a lot of conflicting advice, for example every book I've looked at has implied that using tables in html is fine, which in another area I get told is a cardinal sin (though HN does this).&#60;p&#62;I'm sure a good deal is subjective but I'd like to read resources like this http://css-discuss.incutio.com/wiki/Why_I_think_divs_are_better_than_tables to get to grips with it.
======
shawndumas
For JavaScript a good place to start is <http://www.crockford.com/javascript/>

